#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  video-moderator

## Rv

Proficiat hé Stijn ...

iedereen wordt hier precies moderator ... tijd dat ik toch voor spelling-moderator ga solliciteren hoor!
lol

GRAPPIE hé , GRAPPIEEEEEEE!!!!
<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Destiny

Ohja... jij was Nederlands leraar ofzo he

_________________________________
Sander (DJ Jip)
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## video-moderator

Welwel, dankjewel!

Nu enkel nog wachten op het daadwerkelijke 'Video-Forum'... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

mvg,


Video moderator J&H Licht en Geluid

----------


## moderator

Het aanmaken van het profiel voor de video-moderator is één van de stapjes die momenteel gezet worden in een verdere vervolmaking van de forums.
Nog even geduld....rest volgt spoedig!

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------

